
MH370 experts think they’ve finally solved the mystery of the doomed flight - MBCook
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/05/14/mh370-experts-think-theyve-finally-solved-the-mystery-of-the-doomed-malaysia-airlines-flight/
======
thewileyone
Talk about thin ...

The most plausible explanation is an electrical fire in the cockpit that
knocked out the transponder and the rest of the controls and depressurized the
main cabin. The pilot turned back towards his most familiar airport but oxygen
failed in the cockpit, because of the fire, affected the crew and knocked them
out. Best explanation of the left and right banks was that the pilots were
trying to get their bearings because they had no radar or GPS.

------
sunstone
It was well known shortly after the incident (one or two months) that the
pilot had taken complex maneuvers that would explicitly avoid radar detection
around the Malacca Straight. This was done very soon after the pilot disabled
the plane's transponder. At that point it was clear that the pilot had
carefully planned to commandeer the plane.

